
How we squeezed our Neural Network 30x to run inside Chrome - davitb
https://krisp.ai/blog/how-we-shrunk-dnn-to-run-inside-chrome/
======
davitb
In the last 3 months our team worked hard to build Krisp Chrome Extension.

We had to squeeze our noise cancellation DNN 30x to fit it inside Chrome.

This was quite challenging and thought it’s a story worth sharing.

~~~
swrobel
Very cool stuff, Davit! Any idea if the same can be done in Firefox?

